
If it can't find a solution, Google should kill YouTube - markbao
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-9968220-17.html
======
scooter53080
"Since Google acquired YouTube, the company has tried desperately to make
something, anything, from its $1.65 billion investment, but so far, it has
failed miserably."

I haven't read about or seen the 'desperate' tries and the 'miserable'
failures he is talking about. What has Google really tried? Isn't this
analysis a little premature?

